# Freeze Panes in Acrobat



## Pharmmann (May 1, 2012)

I created a document in EXCEL and have frozen the top 5 lines using the freeze pane feature in EXCEL. This locks the first 5 lines and lets the other 100 lines of information below scroll so I can always see the first 5 lines of header information. When I convert this document to an Acrobat PDF file the top 5 lines do not remain frozen. I have seen other spreadsheets in PDF files where this freezing of the top portion of the document works. How do I do it? I have tried converting the EXCEL file to a PDF file by by saving as a PDF file and by printing as a PDF file and neither way works.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Hi Pharmmann, welcome to TSG.

There's no ability for Acrobat to capture the frozen panes, but you can do something similar in Excel that Acrobat will capture. In Excel, go into the Page Setup and select the Sheet tab. Under print titles, select the dropdown for "Rows to repeat at top" and highlight your first five rows. Click OK and then save it and convert to PDF. Each page of the PDF should now show those rows at the top. Hope that helps.


----------



## Pharmmann (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion but there is a way to do it. I have a document that someone else created and they did something to the EXCEL file that allows the freeze pane to transfer to the PDF file.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

A PDF is a static file. I don't get how you could "free panes" in a PDF.


----------



## workdummy (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you think he would be asking if there wasnt a way? HE is absolutely right there is a way...and I have been trying to duplicate it for the last hour to no avail!! Ive tried everything!!! grrrrr....Initial poster if you figured it out please share with me...I will be searching till then.


-may the force be with you


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

There is no option to freeze the panes the way there is in Excel.

However, you can split the view so that you can look at different parts of the document at the same time, which may be what you're referring to. If you go to Window/Spreadsheet Split, it will give you vertical and horizontal bars you can drag. You can drag the vertical bar offscreen and position the horizontal bar where you need it.


----------

